# Because I Can!



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Cross-posted from another forum.


I am very contemplative, analytical, and perfectionistic. I'm not openly competitive, but I hate losing. I can be vocally and stubbornly opinionated, though I also have a tendency to let others think for me. I'm fairly impatient and prone to flash-like tantrums (after the problem is solved, I tend to feel bad for erupting). I'm not that good with doing what I'm told, especially if it doesn't make sense to me. I do what I can to preserve a sense of autonomy in my life. I like being in a position to influence/direct others' behavior, but I'm not fond of responsibility. In general, I prefer people who listen to what I say rather than always talking back or resisting. I would say I'm more consequence-oriented than right/wrong-oriented.

As a child, I was very loud and tended to bounce off the walls. I'm still pretty bouncy sometimes, though my energy levels vary. I need to be constantly doing something, but that 'something' is more likely to be reading, drawing, or surfing the Net than actual physical activity. I generally prepare for outings by bringing books or notebooks so I don't get stuck with nothing to do. I enjoy roleplaying online; make-believe is fun, whatever medium it's in. I'm pretty social in my own way, though I prefer to be the focus of attention.

I'm pretty affectionate if I feel comfortable enough around someone and am sure they won't react badly. I prefer people to whom I can communicate my feelings toward them without scaring them off. I'm also physically affectionate, though more so on the internet.

I hate chores and housework. I'm not fond of "work before play", either. Let me play to my heart's content, and then I might consider working. This doesn't end very well when schoolwork is involved. I know I need to change that; it's just a matter of doing so.

I have a tendency to hold grudges; conversely, I tend to remember friends fondly. On the other hand, I'm horrible about keeping up with old friends. Thank goodness for Facebook. I'm pretty "out of sight, out of mind", both with friends and with my possessions. Speaking of friends and possessions... I'm extremely possessive and quite territorial. My criterion for "mine" tends to be whether I like him/her/it. I feel like I need to ease off on it; it should be OK if my friends have closer friends, or if girls flirt with the guy I like (and am not dating).

I am very creative and imaginative, and I always have been. I'm very inwardly-focused and physically unobservant; however, as a young child (<5), I used to give out directions with street names. This would suggest to me that I'm naturally quite observant, and that the inward focus is probably depression-related (this has been corroborated by a psychologist). I've undergone a lot of maladaptive behavior over the years, which I am attempting to reverse (hence the psychologist). I like interacting with people I know, and I prefer to be the center of attention. I would probably be more initiating if I wasn't afraid of scaring people off.

I also think it is worth noting that I can be excessively anal retentive and prone to organizing stuff; however, I'm fairly selective in how I apply it (see comment on housework). I don't care if my physical surroundings are messy, yet I am in the process of organizing the music on my phone into a number of playlists, all with roughly 3 hours of music so that I have a chance to listen to everything (the last one probably won't be three hours, but oh well). These songs I chose because I noticed myself getting tired of my other, older, music, and I didn't want to make myself hate them by listening to them for too long; this way, I'll love them just as much for not having heard them recently.

-----------

There you go. Myers-Briggs, Enneatype, whatever - I'm open to it.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

ENTJ, I would believe is your MBTI.

Unfortunately, I have no ability to type one's Enneagram. And I doubt many have that ability, so:
http://www.enneagramquiz.com/quiz.html


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

IxTP (I think ISTP).I dont see entj at all.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

hah this is interesting, but I'd type you as ENFP.

What are your MBTI and enneagram test results?



> I prefer people to whom I can communicate my feelings toward them without scaring them off.


IXTP really?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

babblingbrook said:


> What are your MBTI and enneagram test results?


I'm keeping those a secret for the moment. I do know, however, that my Etype is not what I score highest in, and possibly the same for my Myers-Briggs type.

I have an additional description coming up. It's kind of long; I started writing, and it just... kept going.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

> the inward focus is probably depression-related


Enneagramtype 8(w7?) moving over to type 5, the desintegrated type 8 in stress? You start to be less initiating, more observing and detached? You may long for moving over to type 2, the helper, the integrating and growing type 8.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't see IXTP...

At the moment I'm seeing ENXX. Leaning towards ENFP.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

From another forum.



> Being Territorial: Pretty much, what’s mine is mine, and what I have an attachment to is “mine”. I get jealous easily where friends are concerned. I’m not usually confrontational about it, though, because I don’t like people getting mad at me. If a family member is involved, it’s another story (I can be quite argumentative). I will try to avoid openly infringing on others’ territory, since I figure it’d make them mad like it does me. I’m very picky about people going through stuff in my room, but that’s because I hid all sorts of “contraband” growing up. The fact that my mother used to use what we cared about against us may have influenced my feelings on this subject. I keep my stories very close and quiet so that she cannot use them to manipulate me into doing something.
> 
> Being Forceful: It’s fun being intimidating and having people afraid of me. Of course, few people are anymore. In high school, I had a “pet human” who… needed to grow a pair. I treated him poorly, even taking advantage of my position over him to bitch him out once. I have come to feel bad about my behavior toward him. I was also a physically violent person, which isn’t really type-related. I never did it to females, though; I always figured they’d hurt me back. It was done when I was irritated at someone or just for the heck of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know if I can really figure your type from what you've posted, but I can say that I can relate to a lot of things you've written. It wouldn't surprise me if you were INTJ or ENTJ. But in some other ways that doesn't fit with what you've written, so I don't really know what to say.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

CarenRose said:


> I don't know if I can really figure your type from what you've posted, but I can say that I can relate to a lot of things you've written. It wouldn't surprise me if you were INTJ or ENTJ. But in some other ways that doesn't fit with what you've written, so I don't really know what to say.


What doesn't fit?


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

You sound like an ESTP, Enneagram type 8.

The way you describe being analytical sounds like Ti, and your preferred way of interacting with others (on a somewhat emotional level) like Fe. Wanting to be the center of attention is rather typical for dominant Se users.

The way you write corroborates that: Ne dominants or auxiliaries have a sort of scattered writing style, while yours is rather focused, but not as blunt as SJs or in the concise NJ style.

(By the way, the Ti+Se combination can resemble Ni+Te - both are analytical and practical - which would account for some typing you as NTJ.)

Your being territorial and competitive, tantrums and preference for positions of authority or influence point to Enneagram type 8.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Kanerou said:


> What doesn't fit?


I don't know any one specific thing, but what you've written as a _whole_ just doesn't click. See Holunder's post right before this one.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

CarenRose said:


> I don't know any one specific thing, but what you've written as a _whole_ just doesn't click. See Holunder's post right before this one.


Ok, thanks.

I'm... satisfied with that description I said I'd post. I'll post it later today. I had more to say, but I've got to go do something.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

*Info Dump Part 1*

When I say that I am currently unobservant, it would be inaccurate to say that I am aware of nothing outside myself. I tend to be fairly rejection-sensitive (which I am working on!), and I play very close attention to people’s expressions. I also note tone of voice. With friends, I notice when they do things like wait for me after class or come up and talk to me even when it’s slightly out of their way to do so. It’s how I know they reciprocate my feelings, and I may then feel comfortable demonstrating more of my attachment to them. If I feel like a guy is interested in me and I don’t reciprocate the feeling, I go stone-faced and completely closed off. Something else I am very observant of is how things – and, by extension, people – affect me. As mentioned earlier, I remember who was good to me and who pissed me off. If you did me an especially good deed, I may remember you for a very long time. I know that I like this person. I know that I can’t stand that one. I know what feels right or wrong for this relational distance. That action pisses me off. That thing makes me incredibly happy. And so forth.

My sense of humor can be a bit mean sometimes. I enjoy getting reactions out of people, and it’s fun jacking with their emotions. I’ll say something a bit mean and totally shift the mood, or I’ll put them in a position with someone that makes them uncomfortable (like introducing a laid-back friend to the very hyper girl from class), or I’ll be overbearing and smothering to cause them a bit of embarrassment or discomfort. I’m not usually out to cause people serious pain or really depress them; I mean, I’m not going to pretend I’m in love with someone and entangle their emotions for my own amusement. Nor am I out to do damage to their self esteem. Basically, I act like a jerk for fun. I used to refer to myself as “somewhat sadistic” because I derived amusement from others’ discomfort (yay, schadenfreude). If you’re a friend of mine and you do something stupid and reap the consequences (and you aren’t seriously hurt), then I love you, but I’m going to laugh my head off. There have been times when I’ve been out to hurt someone who didn’t deserve it, and I felt bad about it afterward. I sometimes do things for minor shock value (like climbing over the booth at a restaurant rather than squeezing past the people beside me, or being a bit crass around my family). I also tend toward playful overreacting and pulling out random movie quotes that I feel are appropriate for the situation (I love when people get them).

I have a strong love for what feels good, tastes good, smells good, looks good, and sounds good. I love fuzzy pillows. I collect soft blankets. I enjoy strong and savory tastes. I’m not so much into overly sweet stuff, though. Bleagh. I sometimes think about the effect certain music will have on my mood, be it reflective, pissed off, depressed, etc. I also like to think about how certain colors affect me; I’ve thought about putting, say, a light teal in my room once I get a place of my own, though I probably won’t paint it. Too much effort. 

When I said I was contemplative, I wasn’t kidding. I am prone to extreme navel-gazing and introspection. I also tend to run my stories through my brain, thinking up this and that. I may imagine how this or that interaction with someone will go (though I’ve learned that they never happen the way I imagine them). The idea of mental stillness really doesn’t appeal to me. I am constantly thinking. It probably doesn’t help with my getting sleep.

I’m not the sort of person who is horribly inclined to take care of myself. I don’t usually get sick that much, though. Of course, I also don’t eat a ton of sugary stuff (but sugary drinks are my weakness). On the other hand, I’m very picky about my lotions, soaps, shampoos, etc. My father is extremely health-oriented, and I picked that up from him. I’m not particularly inclined to take care of others, either. If your legs aren’t broken, you go get it; if you’re incapacitated, I’m more likely to tell you ‘yes’. 

I have a tendency to try to solve people’s problems, apparently; at the very least, I feel guilty when I can’t. I used to stress myself out over other people’s problems. A friend of mine once told me that I wouldn’t be much help to anyone if I ran myself down worrying, and that’s obviously stuck with me. I also have to watch telling others why they shouldn’t be feeling a certain way (I’ve done the same to myself for years). I’m generally pretty bad at taking advice from others, though. The example that always comes to mind was when a friend and I were in a restaurant and I was trying (and failing) to get ice out of my cup with a fork. He told me to use a spoon. I ignored him and continued using the fork. Eventually, I got sufficiently frustrated and used the spoon. This same friend later commented on my being bad at taking advice. XD


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

*Info Dump Part 2*

I recently discovered that I had entered a state of apathy. It is difficult to say how long it has lasted. You see, a few years ago, I began to fake more interest than I felt when talking with people. I eventually began to fake reactions as well, saying what I felt was necessary or expected in the situation. Only when I decided to only say what I truly felt did I realize that I actually felt very little. This apathy, which touched far more than just my emotions, is beginning to subside. My impression is that I used to feel very strongly, about certain things at the least. I remember being a fairly nice, energetic teenager who had a cold, hard side and felt misunderstood, and who had a more than slightly hostile attitude toward the world. I’m shocked that my friends put up with me. I suspect, though, that it’s because, despite my hostility, I dearly treasured my friends. They understood me and often identified with me, and that meant a ton. They also accepted me for who and what I was. They were my family. 
Not to flout some victim status or anything, but I have been in therapy since late January. I’ve needed it for a long time, and I knew I needed it; but I always felt that I would fall apart emotionally for a time while in it, and I didn’t feel that I could afford such a thing at the time. Long story short, many things came together around the end of last year and the beginning of this one, and I realized (with some outside help) that so long as the reasons for my apathy remained, I was never going to care enough to get off my ass and fix the negative situation I found myself in (namely my current living situation). I have not fallen apart thus far, and it’s actually helped a bunch. I have found surprising things about myself, and the psychologist has helped connect some dots for me concerning situations and how they have contributed to what I became.

I don’t completely hate conflict; it really depends. Outside the home, I usually go out of my way to avoid it (unless I’m feeling a bit trollish). Sometimes I get a little conflict-seeking, but it’s not for the sake of the fight; I just enjoy chewing out people who piss me off. If I don’t speak up, I’ll just bitch about them elsewhere (or maybe I’ll do both). Inside the home… well, I speak up depending on the situation. I still don’t drag my feet and push and pull as much as I could, mostly because speaking up never seemed to fix things in the past, so I don’t expect it to fix them now. I know that my personality unfolding will cause more conflict, because I would be inclined to fight more.

Something that really gets under my skin is people who walk on eggshells. My mother once complained about my father being spineless, and since then, I’ve had this idea of how men are supposed to act. When they display what I consider excessive weakness, it irritates the hell out of me. I’ve been known to push those types around and use them as a doormat. I also dislike people who are what my mother recently termed “creepy nice” (perfect definition). You know those people who have excessive praise and compliments for people? Ugh. Hate it. It feels like they’re trying.

I have a tendency toward tantrums, which I may or may not have mentioned previously. Usually, they’re due to something malfunctioning or going wrong somehow. I joke that my technology would have poor self esteem if it was self-aware, because I swear at it so much. I wouldn’t consider myself to be an angry person, though there is plenty of seething resentment beneath the surface. I can be explosive and implosive, depending on the circumstance. I think I tend to be more implosive in my dealings with others and more explosive in other dealings (like objects and animals!). I think I’m good at hiding my stress, though I’ll become snappish if it gets high enough. I think I’m actually pretty good at hiding stress and depression in general. I think it’s that shielding habit I got into forever ago – not showing weakness to the world. If I want attention/sympathy (which happens fairly often), I’ll probably toss out a thing or few.

I dearly love playing pretend (I believe “roleplaying” is the ‘adult’ term). If you have people in the chat who are running around, lying on objects, or tossing stuff at each other, I’m probably one of them. That sort of thing makes me incredibly happy. 

I have a stress/hate relationship with expectations. There are the personal expectations of being agreed with . Then there are the societal expectations I feel are placed on me as a woman. I’m supposed to have kids. I’m supposed to want to keep the house clean. What if I’m not that nurturing? What if I don’t give a damn about my house being a mess? And yet I feel guilty, somehow less than. I tend to swing between trying not to upset or offend and picking at people. I don’t know which is natural and which is learned, or if they both are to some degree.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

MisterJordan said:


> Unfortunately, I have no ability to type one's Enneagram. And I doubt many have that ability, so:
> Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz


I tend to test 4 > 6/9. I rather doubt this.

Edit: That test gives me 4w5 > 9w1 > 6w5.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

Ixfp.................


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm certain I'm not:
Fi Inferior
Fe Inferior

I'm probably not:
Ni Inferior
Se Inferior

I doubt I am:
Si Inferior

No way in hell I am:
Te Dominant

Edit: If I come across that strongly Thinking, especially Te, I consider it a description fail on my part. However, if you still think I am T after my info dump, you are welcome to present your argument with evidence for your position. I actually prefer evidence anyway.


----------



## Yves (May 11, 2011)

Kanerou said:


> Cross-posted from another forum.
> 
> 
> I am very contemplative, analytical, and perfectionistic. I'm not openly competitive, but I hate losing. I can be vocally and stubbornly opinionated, though I also have a tendency to let others think for me. I'm fairly impatient and prone to flash-like tantrums (after the problem is solved, I tend to feel bad for erupting). I'm not that good with doing what I'm told, especially if it doesn't make sense to me. I do what I can to preserve a sense of autonomy in my life. I like being in a position to influence/direct others' behavior, but I'm not fond of responsibility. In general, I prefer people who listen to what I say rather than always talking back or resisting. I would say I'm more consequence-oriented than right/wrong-oriented.
> ...


My first impression is ENFJ.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Kanerou said:


> With friends, I notice when they do things like wait for me after class or come up and talk to me even when it’s slightly out of their way to do so. It’s how I know they reciprocate my feelings, and I may then feel comfortable demonstrating more of my attachment to them. If I feel like a guy is interested in me and I don’t reciprocate the feeling, I go stone-faced and completely closed off. Something else I am very observant of is how things – and, by extension, people – affect me. As mentioned earlier, I remember who was good to me and who pissed me off. If you did me an especially good deed, I may remember you for a very long time. I know that I like this person. I know that I can’t stand that one. I know what feels right or wrong for this relational distance. That action pisses me off. That thing makes me incredibly happy. And so forth.


Sounds like Fe - you are very conscious of what your relationship with others is like and on what external factors it is based. The way you describe it it is not your dominant or auxiliary function, but it is rather analyzed through Ti.




> My sense of humor can be a bit mean sometimes. I enjoy getting reactions out of people, and it’s fun jacking with their emotions.


That is typical of ETPs. Their dominant extroverted perceiving function collects reactions of people, that are then analyzed. ENTPs like to shock people by the unexpected or absurd, you seem to take a less abstract approach.




> I have a strong love for what feels good, tastes good, smells good, looks good, and sounds good. I love fuzzy pillows. I collect soft blankets. I enjoy strong and savory tastes. I’m not so much into overly sweet stuff, though. Bleagh. I sometimes think about the effect certain music will have on my mood, be it reflective, pissed off, depressed, etc. I also like to think about how certain colors affect me; I’ve thought about putting, say, a light teal in my room once I get a place of my own, though I probably won’t paint it. Too much effort.


That should be Se. Reminds me of how much my ISTP father cares for smells and tastes.




> I’m not the sort of person who is horribly inclined to take care of myself. I don’t usually get sick that much, though. Of course, I also don’t eat a ton of sugary stuff (but sugary drinks are my weakness). On the other hand, I’m very picky about my lotions, soaps, shampoos, etc. My father is extremely health-oriented, and I picked that up from him.


Same as above.




> I have a tendency to try to solve people’s problems, apparently; at the very least, I feel guilty when I can’t.


STPs tend to be trouble shooters. But I think ISTPs wouldn't care about solving othr people's problems that much, unless they are asked.




> Not to flout some victim status or anything, but I have been in therapy since late January.


Good luck with that. It's actually rather similar to my situation...




> Something that really gets under my skin is people who walk on eggshells. My mother once complained about my father being spineless, and since then, I’ve had this idea of how men are supposed to act. When they display what I consider excessive weakness, it irritates the hell out of me. I’ve been known to push those types around and use them as a doormat. I also dislike people who are what my mother recently termed “creepy nice” (perfect definition). You know those people who have excessive praise and compliments for people? Ugh. Hate it. It feels like they’re trying.
> 
> I have a tendency toward tantrums, which I may or may not have mentioned previously. Usually, they’re due to something malfunctioning or going wrong somehow. I joke that my technology would have poor self esteem if it was self-aware, because I swear at it so much. I wouldn’t consider myself to be an angry person, though there is plenty of seething resentment beneath the surface. I can be explosive and implosive, depending on the circumstance. I think I tend to be more implosive in my dealings with others and more explosive in other dealings (like objects and animals!). I think I’m good at hiding my stress, though I’ll become snappish if it gets high enough. I think I’m actually pretty good at hiding stress and depression in general. I think it’s that shielding habit I got into forever ago – not showing weakness to the world. If I want attention/sympathy (which happens fairly often), I’ll probably toss out a thing or few.


That still sounds like an 8 to me, but Enneagram type is (IMO) a lot more difficult to diagnose than MBTI. I recommend you look at the core needs of the types to see how they fit you.



> Edit: If I come across that strongly Thinking, especially Te, I consider it a description fail on my part. However, if you still think I am T after my info dump, you are welcome to present your argument with evidence for your position. I actually prefer evidence anyway.


The whole style of describing yourself is that of a thinker. You describe what you think about things, not how you feel about them, even when it's about feelings. Your style is overall more detached than personal.


----------

